# mtd lost gears



## Chrisarvor (Apr 24, 2013)

my MTD has gone from 5 gears to one
the clutch brake does not work????
its the old square nose model still cuts the grass 
but once i have started it ,its keep going to the finsh and switch off as it wont stop ,lol
any help


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Search through this thread and see if your problem seems similar.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/bolens-15hp-lawn-mower-want-go-24799/


----------

